# ProLiant ML350 G5 + 4k WD Black 750G HDD



## cr4sh (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello all.

I have little problem, *I* bought today 2 x 750G WD Black but they are 4k sectors. I use in my ML350 Smart Array E200i and my performance on write to disk is 10M. Can anyone recommend me an array with passthrough (*I* want to mirror disk on ZFS) but not to expensive to this server?

Will be great if *I* can connect my disk bay from ML350 to it.

Best regards.


----------



## cr4sh (Apr 6, 2013)

I search for a SATA controller for ML350 G5. Not expensive , but 4K sectors disk ready.
Thanks for help.


----------

